# Horowitz 1968 TV broadcast WOW!



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Over the weekend, I watched the DVD of the Horowitz televised concert from 1968. I've never seen anything like it. The Chopin he opens the concert with is electrifying, and the Scarlatti brings out things in Scarlatti I had no idea existed. Here is the youtube version, but it is a pale shadow compared to the DVD in the Carnegie Hall box. The video image is more stabilized on the DVD, and they have sunk up Columbia's stereo recording made at the same time so the sound is pristine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

That entire set is electrifying! At his best, Horowitz was hard to beat. It's amazing to watch him conjure up volcanic eruptions with such little apparent effort. Of course, his quiet playing was just as impressive.


----------

